# New Slot Car Track in Byron Center Michigan



## EXPRESSEMERY (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a new 6 lane dale buck ho track in Byron center Michigan looking for racers.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow, nice looking setup.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

wow that is absolutely beautiful very nicely done.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I thought Dale was out of the track making business. Good to see he is back at it. I have raced many hours on a Bucktrak.

Nice track.


----------



## EXPRESSEMERY (Dec 31, 2015)

it's not New just new to me 
Basement Slot Cars and RC is my Facebook group


----------



## EXPRESSEMERY (Dec 31, 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/670415806361093?ref=bookmarks


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

EXPRESSEMERY
Are you talking Byron Center by Grand Rapids or the one over by Flint.
Just asking.
Very COOL Track,  hope you find a bunch of good racers, we need more tracks in Michigan that's for sure.

gt40


----------



## EXPRESSEMERY (Dec 31, 2015)

grand rapids just south


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

EXPRESSEMERY said:


> grand rapids just south


Thanks for the reply.:thumbsup:
I'm about a hour south of you, 1/2 between Hastings and Nashville
Might have to come and check your track out in person and of course 
I'll bring a few cars with me.:thumbsup:
What kind of cars are you running. :hat:

:wave: gt40
*PS*
Send me a message 
if your interested..


----------



## EXPRESSEMERY (Dec 31, 2015)

http://www.miscar.net/ I run everything from t-jets to neo mag cars


----------



## jdragon318 (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice Layout!


----------

